

Skydivers watch shuttle launch - rellimluap
http://i.imgur.com/NwfUx.jpg

======
ra
photoshop

~~~
rellimluap
Apparently not photoshop:

[http://gizmodo.com/5181921/people-skydiving-to-see-space-
shu...](http://gizmodo.com/5181921/people-skydiving-to-see-space-shuttle-
launch)

